# 804 Aged Parent Visa



## MarjorieW (Feb 1, 2017)

Please can anyone tell me their views of the 804 visa compared to the 884/864 Visa.
Also please can you answer the following?
Is any part of Medicare available from the date of application and during the processing of the 804 visa? (I am a UK citizen).
At what stage of the 804 visa process is the medical done?
I've read that the medical lasts for a year. Does this mean that an applicant would have to have a medical done every year during the processing of the 804 visa?
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

MarjorieW said:


> Please can anyone tell me their views of the 804 visa compared to the 884/864 Visa.
> Also please can you answer the following?
> Is any part of Medicare available from the date of application and during the processing of the 804 visa? (I am a UK citizen).
> At what stage of the 804 visa process is the medical done?
> ...


The 804 visa is much cheaper at about $7000, but you may have to wait in a queue for many years (DIBP says up to 30, but more likely 10-20 years) before getting the visa. 

There may be a new 5 year temporary visa created in the near future for those facing this long wait, but with extra conditions - try googling "parent visa temporary 5 years". I imagine this would require you to reapply, and provide fresh medicals, every 5 years whilst waiting for an 804 visa.

The 884 (2 year)/864 Contributory visas are nearly $50,000, but there is no queue for these. 

The right to use Medicare is not normally available until the visa is granted. However, if you are in Australia and have not yet been granted a Parent Visa (ie you're on a different visa), the UK is one of several countries to have a Reciprocal Health Care Agreement with Australia. You'd be eligible to get:
free treatment as a public in-patient or out-patient in a public hospital
subsidised medicine under the Pharmaceutical Benefits Scheme (PBS)
Medicare benefits for out-of-hospital treatment provided by a doctor

If you apply for either Parent Visa, a Case Officer will ask you to provide a medical report before they grant the visa. It's only required to be done once, normally just before the visa grant.

A possible problem with the 804 visa (apart from a very long wait) may be that whenever you eventually reach the end of the queue (which may be 10+ years away), you'll be that much older! You may no longer be able to pass the medical by then, and the application would be refused.

Have a good look at the DIBP site - click on the blue links on the page and be sure to read the content under each of the tabs of the next pages : https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Brin/Pare


----------



## MarjorieW (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks very much for your very helpful reply.
Regards.


----------

